# Start of an old school build.



## onefaststang (Mar 1, 2011)

Started a build for my truck. 03 Superduty super cab. This is the start of the amp rack going under the back seat.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## onefaststang (Mar 1, 2011)

Kicker 500ss and 2 160ss'
Old set of resolution 6.5s and nd25's going up front along with a set of c6.5's for mid base.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------

